# Spice Combinations



## jcasteel (Feb 21, 2012)

I am new to smoking and was just wondering if anyone has favorite spice combinations for rubs. I make a couple of different kinds of sauce and have mastered those, but I am struggling with finding good spice combinations for rubs. What are some spices that just go well with each other that make a good base for rubs?


----------



## dewetha (Feb 21, 2012)

it seams a good base

Black pepper

Salt(sea salt for me)

Garlic powder(granulated to me)

Onion(again i like granulated)

paprika for color a little flavor if you have Spanish or Hungarian

Sugar(brown most times)

there is some food guru guy that has a ratio of 8:3:3:3:1. below is something i copied somewhere

[h2] [/h2]
_8:3:1:1 rubYou then add spices..._

_8:3:1:1 rub_

_You then add spices at a ratio known as the 8:3:1:1 rub. It works! Like this:_

_8 tablespoons light brown sugar tightly packed_
_3 tablespoons kosher salt_
_1 tablespoon chili powder_
_1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper_
_1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper_
_1/2 teaspoon thyme (crushed)_
_1/2 teaspoon onion powder_
_You can add or subtract spices/herbs to your liking, and if you stay with just the "competitor's ratio" for rubs, you'll always have a winner! For more fun, experiment with adding one or more of the following:_

_Cumin_
_Oregano_
_Thyme_
_Coriander_
_Peppercorns (you'll get superior results with wonderful mix







!)_
_Rosemary_
_Sage_
_And much, much more!_
_Sometimes when time is a factor, or we feel just a little lazy, we'll use nothing more than lemon pepper as a rub for our birds. It's great!_

it's all personal taste but it's a start. good luck


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

Seems like a good base that Dewtha posted and it's all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 21, 2012)

The link from *dewetha's* post-

http://www.the-greatest-barbecue-recipes.com/dry-rub-recipes.html

Alton Brown also uses the same ratio formula.


----------



## jcasteel (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I like having the ratio as a basic guide to how much and being able to match the spices to the meat or flavor.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Cliffcarter it is a good link


----------



## kyta66 (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing with cumin it has a chili flavor. Not my taste for a rub to smoke with. I keep mine basic with dark brown sugar, little sea salt, fresh ground pepper, onion, and garlic powder. Also paprika.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2012)

That is some great info...I post this recipe as a good start...It is good as is but is easily adjusted to your taste...JJ

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------

